# connection imprimante wifi à macbook.



## obelichou (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour!
Je viens d'acheter une imprimante wifi brother DCP-340CW.
J'ai un peu de mal pour la configurer. N'est-il pas possible de connecter l'imprimante à l'ordinateur sans  passer par  ma dartybox?
Lorsque je recherche les réseau auquels  connecter mon imprimante , elle n'affiche que des reseaux internet!
:mouais:
Merci de m'aider...


----------



## abd73fr (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour obelichou,

j'aimerais savoir si tu a trouve une solution car j'ai la meme situation que toi..

ou si quelqu'un d'autre peut m'aider!

Merci


----------



## lapinlov (29 Janvier 2007)

Tu vois l'imprimante dans la liste des réseaux sans fils dispo ? 

Si c'est comme sur HP, faut ptêtre la configurer en réseau filaire avant tout ? (chez HP on ne peut activer le réseau filaire et le wifi en même temps )


----------



## minicos (29 Janvier 2007)

Tu ne devrais pas voir l'imprimante dans les réseaux airport, je pense que ce n'est pas le même protocole. En fait c'est l'imprimante qui doit voir les réseaux et pour ça je pense qu'il est possible de paramètrer ton mac pour créer des réseaux. A ce moment là, l'imprimante devrait voir sa Mac Adress.

Je cherche... il me semble avoir vu ça.


----------



## minicos (29 Janvier 2007)

Voilà tu devrais tenter ça :







Une fois que ton mac a créé son propre réseau, tu devrais pouvoir le voir dans le menu de l'imprimante.


----------



## lapinlov (30 Janvier 2007)

minicos a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas voir l'imprimante dans les réseaux airport, je pense que ce n'est pas le même protocole. En fait c'est l'imprimante qui doit voir les réseaux et pour ça je pense qu'il est possible de paramètrer ton mac pour créer des réseaux. A ce moment là, l'imprimante devrait voir sa Mac Adress.
> 
> Je cherche... il me semble avoir vu ça.



Sur le l'alu de mon boss on voit sans problème la HP wifi


----------



## minicos (30 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une HP en wifi pur (4 macs dessus, aucun câblés). 
Aucun des macs ne la voit dans le réseau airport.

Pourtant il m'arrive en déplacement de voir des imprimantes dans la liste des réseaux airport. Ces imprimantes n'apparaissent pas directement dans la liste des serveur, mais sur une ligne à part, je crois au niveau de "robustesse d'interférence". 

Celà doit venir du fait que ces imprimantes possèdent un routeur intégré et sont déclarées comme serveur d'impression autonome capable de créer un réseau local sans  passer par un routeur extérieur. 


Dans le cas de ce sujet, il est évident qu'il est plus facile de déclarer l'imprimante sur le routeur et de s'y connecter par la suite. 

Pour cela c'est très simple :

- il faut mettre la borne (en l'occurence la Darty box) en association
- dire à l'imprimante de rechercher les réseaux 
(elle va voir la borne mais également les ordinateurs qui sont autorisés à créer des réseaux
- accepter le réseau voulu
- rentrer la clef du réseau (WEP ou WPA) (ou le mot de passe déclaré sur le mac à la création d'un nouveau réseau).
- valider (on se gourre souvent sur la clef, les majuscules, les o pour les 0, donc faire gaffe et afficher le mot de passe en clair à la saisie)

L'imprimante sera alors reconnue sur le routeur et sera visible par tous les macs dans le menu "Préférences Système" "Imprimantes et Fax"

Procéder alors à l'installation d'une nouvelle imprimante sur son mac en imprimante IP en choisissant le bon protocole.


----------



## minicos (30 Janvier 2007)

minicos a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas voir l'imprimante dans les réseaux airport, je pense que ce n'est pas le même protocole. En fait c'est l'imprimante qui doit voir les réseaux et pour ça je pense qu'il est possible de paramètrer ton mac pour créer des réseaux. A ce moment là, l'imprimante devrait voir sa Mac Adress.



Je me cite parce que ce message n'est pas clair... surtout la dernière phrase. En fait l'imprimante doit déclarer sa MAC Adress et obtenir une IP, c'est ce que je voulait dire, mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'ai écrit.


En clair :

En wifi, tous les périphériques (PC, mac, protables fixes, imprimantes...) ont une MAC Adress. C'est leur identifiant, leur numéro de sécu si vous voulez une analogie.

Mais la MAC Adress qui leur est propre ne leur permet pas de dialoguer. Pour qu'il y ait dialogue il faut un protocole de dialogue et celui qui nous intéresse est le dialogue par TCP/IP.

Pour faire simple un réseau TCP/IP fonctionne en réservant une plage d'adresse IP et en attribuant une adresse IP unique dans cette plage à chaque élément qui veut participer (ordinateurs ou périphériques). Donc le réseau va pouvoir échanger quand chaque MAC Adress sera convertie en une adresse IP dans une plage d'IP donnée.


Pourquoi le protocole TCP/IP ?

Parce que c'est celui qui est le plus utilisé et qui compatible avec le plus de produits. Pour les imprimantes wifi, elles utilisent généralement un protocole TCP/IP pour fonctionner. (pour HP par exemple c'est HP IP... simple non ?).


Ca veut dire quoi concrètement pour le mac et pour mon imprimante ?

Ca veut dire que le mac va pouvoir chercher une imprimante via :
- un fil
- un protocole d'échange OS X (Bonjour...)
- une adresse IP

Dans "Préférences Systeme" "Imprimante et fax" on voit un onglet "Imprimante IP". C'est l'onglet des imprimantes réseau. C'est dans cet onglet qu'on va faire la recherche d'une imprimante qui n'est pas directement relié au mac mais sur un réseau filaire ou sans fil.

Donc il faut que l'imprimante ait une adresse IP valide pour qu'elle soit repérée par le mac, sinon tintin, le mac ne la verra jamais...


Qui va attribuer les adresses IP ?

Le plus simple c'est d'utiliser un routeur. 

Le routeur peut-être 
- autonome (un boitier à part dédié à ça)
- intégré à un modem (dans le cas des Livebox, Dartybox, Freebox...)
- intégré à un périphérique

Dans tous les cas le but d'un routeur en TCP/IP est de répertorier les MAC Adress (de tous les ordinateurs et périphériques), de leur attribuer une adresse IP pour le dialogue et bien sûr, que toutes ces adresses IP soit dans une plage d'adresse prévues pour le dialogue. Cette plage c'est le réseau... il a une adresse de début et une adresse de fin, mais toute adresse IP en dehors de cette plage ne participera pas au réseau.


Comment paraméter un routeur ?

La première chose c'est d'activer le routeur... par exemple pour un modem/routeur, il faut rentrer dans la configuration pour le mettre en marche. Il faut lui dire qu'il va fonctionner comme routeur.

Pour une "....box" (Livebox...) c'est facile. Le modem a une adresse IP déjà configurée. Par exemple 10.0.0.1 ou 192.168.1.1 ou ... regardez le manuel... Cette adresse permet de le voir directement par exemple en la rentrant dans la barre d'adresse de Safari, mais ELLE N'EST PAS L'ADRESSE DU RESEAU, ni son point de départ, ni rien... L'adresse du routeur se suffit à elle même, elle lui est propre, elle permet la configuration des options.

Une fois le routeur activé, il est déjà prévu pour attribuer des adresses IP dans une plage. On peut changer cette plage, mais on va dire que le plus simple c'est de laisser comme ça. 

Il faut alors lui dire qui va participer au réseau. Le routeur va collecter quand il est ouvert (en association par exemple) les différentes MAC Adress. 

Ca veut dire que chaque ordinateur ou périphérique va devoir :
- se connecter au routeur (en filaire ou en wifi c'est pareil, il doit voir le routeur)
- donner le mot de passe du routeur (une clef WEP, WPA, un mot de passe rentré manuellement dans le routeur, ou rien si le routeur n'a pas de sécurité)
- et une fois validation, il aura une adresse IP unique dans la plage de fonctionnement du réseau prévue par le routeur


En concret ça se passe comment ?

Disons que le routeur est activé... et mis en association (voir manuel, généralement il y a une touche qui permet d'ouvrir le routeur pour quelques minutes)

Sur le mac, je clique sur le camembert Airport (dans la barre de menu). 
Je vois le nom de mon routeur (Wanadoo545DD34, Linksys434, Darty34...)
Je clique sur le nom.
On me demande une clef WEP ou WPA
Je renseigne la clef (le type suivant le routeur, voir manuel ou configuration)
J'écris la clef (attention aux majuscules...)
Je valide.
Ca y est mon mac est déclaré ! (si ça se passe mal, voir le forum, il y a plein d'explications). Il vient d'obtenir une adresse IP du réseau.


Sur l'imprimante, je rentre dans son menu.
Je vais sur "chercher réseau"
J'attends en espérant voir mon routeur.
Il arrive !
Je dois là encore rentrer le type de clef (WEP WPA...) 
Je valide
Youpi mon imprimante est déclarée elle a une adresse IP dans le même réseau que celui de mon mac.


Je vais alors dans "Préférences Systeme" "imprimantes et fax" "Onglet Imprimante IP"
J'appuie sur "+" pour ajouter une imprimante
Généralement ça merde, il ne voit rien...
Je clique sur "Autre imprimantes"
Il peut donner le nom d'un protocole IP différent (IP HP...)
Il cherche
Il trouve l'adresse IP de l'imprimante sur le réseau (par le routeur)
S'il ne trouve rien, je peux toujours rentrer en manuel l'adresse IP de l'imprimante que je trouve dans la configuration du routeur.
Je valide et mon imprimante est alors déclarée sur mon mac, et le tour est joué !


Chaque ordinateur rajouté au réseau créé par le routeur va pouvoir voir les autres et se connecter aux périphériques déclarés.




MAIS SI JE VEUX ME CONNECTER DIRECTEMENT SANS ROUTEUR...

Alors 

Soit l'imprimante sait donner une IP valide pour son serveur d'impression (mode automatique sur certaines HP). Alors pareil, le mac va pouvoir la repérer avec Airport et on peut faire la manip d'ajout d'une imprimante. 

Soit l'imprimante est incapable de donner une IP valide...

Alors il faut que le mac crée un réseau et repérer ce réseau sur l'imprimante. Quand l'imprimante recherche les réseaux elle doit voir celui du mac et on doit rentrer ou non le mot de passe selon qu'on en a défini un ou pas...

Soit on utilise un autre protocole que le TCP/IP, si l'imprimante le permet...

J'ai détaillé la manip routeur, car c'est la plus simple et logique quand on utilise un modem/routeur. Mais les autres manips sont possibles, tant qu'on a compris qu'il faudra des adresses IP valides...


----------

